# Next Project - A Wet Bar



## MT Stringer

I picked up some of the materials yesterday to build a wet bar with wall cabinets to display the owners glass collection, among other things.

I will post a few pics as I go along. I am not real fast, and they know that. In fact, they are more than willing to help haul and install the cabinets.

Base cabinets are first up. Why, you might be wondering? Because they want them in place so the counter top can be ordered and installed. That is not part of my deal.

Here is my sketch. It is not to scale, but I have the dimensions and everything will fit and be centered accordingly when I am done.

Maple everything with prefinished ply for the insides of the cabinets with doors and drawers. Uppers will all be stained and finished because of the glass paneled doors and glass shelves inside.

Wish me luck! 
Mike


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

good luck


----------



## WildThings

Good Luck


----------



## MT Stringer

Gathered a pile of hard maple for the project. Soon these boards will turn into face frames, drawer fronts, drawers and raised panel doors.


----------



## finkikin

This will be cool to follow the progress!


----------



## Hooked

Impressive!! I know they'll turn out great. Keep us posted......


----------



## Gottagofishin

That's going to look good. Where did you get your maple?


----------



## MT Stringer

Clark's Hardwoods in the Heights.


----------



## MT Stringer

Got the lumber milled and face frames assembled. Got to do some sanding and then start building the drawer fronts and raised panel doors.

It is coming along nicely.
Mike


----------



## Hooked

Coming along nicely. Looking good!


----------



## 3192

Looking great!! What type of joint are you using for the face frames? Good looking bunch of maple too! Thanks for posting..gb


----------



## MT Stringer

galvbay said:


> Looking great!! What type of joint are you using for the face frames? Good looking bunch of maple too! Thanks for posting..gb


Copie and stickie! 
Same as the buffet - Freud Rail and stile bit set.

Dang, I hate sanding. :-(


----------



## Gottagofishin

Nice. I don't mind sanding. I hate painting.


----------



## MT Stringer

Drawer fronts complete. A little final sanding and they will be ready for stain.
Raised panel doors are next.
Mike


----------



## bvpurvis

looks cool, will be following this one


----------



## glennkoks

Keep us posted. Looking good. What is the going price on rough cut maple? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## GT11

Good job...I posted my Whisky Bar build in the DIY forum. I put a horizontal glass door over my open shelves to secure the good stuff.


----------



## Hooked

Nice work Mike. Looking good. Retirement sure is keeping you busy. 

GT11 -- I followed your thread. Nice job.


----------



## MT Stringer

glennkoks said:


> Keep us posted. Looking good. What is the going price on rough cut maple? If you don't mind me asking


$3.70/bd ft. for boards under 10 inches wide.


----------



## MT Stringer

GT11 said:


> Good job...I posted my Whisky Bar build in the DIY forum. I put a horizontal glass door over my open shelves to secure the good stuff.


I followed your build also. It looks great. I am working on the raised panels for the six doors this evening.

Heck, I might get to start staining tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## GT11

You did a good job on those doors. That is probably the most time consuming part of the build..


----------



## saltwatersensations

Looks fantastic. I have always wanted to learn how to make cabinet etc....


----------



## MT Stringer

Just about ready for stain. Dry fitting the raised panel doors. 

For some reason unknown to me, the doors turned out a smidgen wider than they were supposed to be. So I am custom fitting each pair (3 sets) by trimming slightly on the jointer. Got a perfect fit on the first two cabinets. One more pair of doors to fit before assy.

Note: the doors are attached to the face frame with Blumotion soft close hinges. The cabinet shown is the sink base with false drawer.


----------



## Hooked

Looks great Mike. Nice fit with nice looking maple.

However, for a retired guy, you are staying up WAY too late working


----------



## MT Stringer

Slowly getting there. The sink base unit is finished. Two other cabinets have been assembled. Still have to assemble one more and build the drawers.

I used the General finishes Java gel stain And Deft satin Clear Finish. The carcases are made using prefinished birch plywood.

Hope to finish by next weekend. GULP!


----------



## MT Stringer

And now for an update. Cabinets are finished and installed. Tomorrow I will start the uppers.

The home owner hasn't bought the drawer pulls yet. I will attach the drawer fronts when she gets them.

Here are a few construction pics.

Note: My little helper showed up to lend a hand with the installation. she is getting pretty good as a tape girl!

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

The granite counter top has been installed. It is looking pretty good.


----------



## MT Stringer

On to the uppers.

Per the drawing, I have built two upper cabinets that are 36 inches high x 42 inches wide. These will have glass shelves to display the homeowners drink glass collection. Not sure if she will want glass framed doors or not. She will make the decision once the cabinets have been installed.

The last picture is of the cabinet upside down with the bottom finished out just in case someone wants to peek underneath.

Next up is the center cabinet.


----------



## MT Stringer

The last piece of the wet bar is the center section of the upper cabinets. I have built it to store 6 wine bottles (or whatever she wants to store there). Underneath the cabinet is a row of hangers for stem ware.

Everything is finished, and hopefully, they will get installed this weekend.

Here is a sample of what it might look like hanging on the wall over the sink. 

And some construction pics. I glued up some hard maple and then cut the glass hangers on the table saw. Dang, that was pretty easy and it went quick too.

My sweetie was helping with the assembly and doing a little clean up and touch up.

Pretty happy.
Mike


----------



## DJ77360

You do great work, Sir.
I love working with wood, but never got too deep into it......wish I had.
God Bless


----------



## fin&feather

Looks great!! 
I tend to get engulfed with projects like this and can shut the world out until I'm done or get to where id like to be for the day.. Do you fight the same battle? lol

Example last week I made founder lights.. first day I made three, this is more than ill ever use at one time however justified thinking I have friends that will want to use or purchase. Two days later in my mind I've streamlined the process and by the end of the day I've ended up making 30.. Thinking at times I just have too much free time on my hands however cant just sit in the house and stop tinkering with things..


----------

